# My betta is losing his colour and turning white.



## maddisonrain (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi, first time on this - I'm a little worried as my betta has a white patch on his body near his belly either side. This is the best photo I could get of him as he doesn't seem to camera friendly today. 



He's just over a year old, I've noticed it for a while but it seems more white now. He is in about a 13 L tank, and I just did a full water change after being away for three weeks. 
He eats normally (although he is a little fat as dad overdid his food while i was away!) and he swims around enough, although he doesn't seem as happy as usual.
That's all the information I can think of!
Helllpppp! Do I have good reason to worry or is it just old age?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Does the patch look fussy? If it looks like a film over his scales it could be fungus. 
From the pic, I can see he has patches of white on his anal, ventral, and dorsal fins so it might just be his coloration. Betta fish can change colors.


----------



## milhouse88 (Mar 22, 2011)

My betta looks just like yours! I had a thread awhile back asking the same the thing about the coloration. I'll look for the thread and repost, but short answer we never really figured out the cause, sometimes it would last longer than others. We did always increase water change frequencies and add a little salt when it started. It always seems to go away, but I'm not sure if it's the treatment or just time.
Good luck!


----------



## milhouse88 (Mar 22, 2011)

Here's the thread
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=65995


----------

